# Apple snails pic



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (29 Jul 2007)

lovely arent they? they do so love home grown cucumber


----------



## stevet (26 Feb 2008)

I am interested in keeping some of these for glass algae control (green dust algae). Would they do this work? Will they leave all my plants alone?

Also i keep small botia loaches (chain and zebra loaches) - would they be safe from them?


----------



## johnny70 (26 Feb 2008)

Nice colour apples, I have been looking for unusual colours but you only ever see yellow ones around here  

JOHNNY


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Feb 2008)

the snailshop.co.uk sells all sorts. I think the owner is a member?


----------



## stevet (5 Mar 2008)

stevet said:
			
		

> I am interested in keeping some of these for glass algae control (green dust algae). Would they do this work? Will they leave all my plants alone?
> 
> Also i keep small botia loaches (chain and zebra loaches) - would they be safe from them?



no answers on this one then...?


----------



## ulster exile (5 Mar 2008)

I can tell you from personal experience, that apples and botia striata aren't a good combination.  I tried a few apples but found them dead after a couple of months oddly enough by the 'cave' where the botias spent most of their time!

I wouldn't chance it myself.


----------



## stevet (5 Mar 2008)

suspected as much..


----------

